# come with me



## bjoleniacz

I see that пошли means let's go.  
Приди- does this mean "come" as in come with me?
I want the ты form.  
Приди со мной?
Or do you even use "прийти" here? Would you rather say, "go with me"?
Иди со мной?

Спасибо!!


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, _Иди со мной_ would be fine. _Приди ко мне _means come to me.


----------



## Hoax

Пойдём(идём). is it the one you mean? Пойдём/идём (со мной), я кое-что тебе покажу.


----------



## bjoleniacz

Hoax said:


> Пойдём(идём). is it the one you mean? Пойдём/идём (со мной), я кое-что тебе покажу.


What is the difference in translation between the two?


----------



## morzh

Hoax said:


> Пойдём(идём). is it the one you mean? Пойдём/идём (со мной), я кое-что тебе покажу.



I favor this one.



bjoleniacz said:


> What is the difference in translation between the two?




There is no real difference.


----------



## JULLIA

"Приди КО мне". means  "Come to me"


----------



## Благо

As far as I understand it:

1) пашли: Let's go! (command, as in "let's go _now_", "hurry", etc.)
2) поидём/идём: Let's go (matter of fact, as in "we're going" - unless somebody objects)
3) давай/давайте поидём/идём: Let's go (proposal, as in "do you agree?")

Also, you can add to 2 and 3 (but not to 1) "вместе" to emphasize going together.

2) поидём/поидём вместе: Let's go together (maybe because I don't trust you'll get it right)
3a) давай/давайте поидём/идём вместе: Let's go together (proposal - assuming a positive answer)
3b) давай/давайте поидём/идём вместе?: Shall we go together? (invitation - leaving an opening, if you will)


----------



## morzh

Благо said:


> As far as I understand it:
> 
> 1) п*O*шли: Let's go! (command, as in "let's go _now_", "hurry", etc.)
> 2) поидём/идём: Let's go (matter of fact, as in "we're going" - unless somebody objects)
> 3) давай/давайте поидём/идём: Let's go (proposal, as in "do you agree?") - with "идем" it's only separate usage, like "Давай, идем" = "c'mon, let's go".
> Also, you can add to 2 and 3 (but not to 1) "вместе" to emphasize going together.
> 
> 2) поидём/поидём вместе: Let's go together (maybe because I don't trust you'll get it right)
> 3a) давай/давайте поидём/идём вместе: Let's go together (proposal - assuming a positive answer) (same notice as before)
> 3b) давай/давайте поидём/идём вместе?: Shall we go together? (invitation - leaving an opening, if you will)(same notice as before)


----------



## bjoleniacz

Wow, this is so helpful.  Now, if I wanted to make it polite or plural, would I just add -те to the end?

Идите со мной.
Пошлите! 
Пойдёмте со мной. / идёмте со мной.
Давайте пойдёмте?


----------



## Syline

*bjoleniacz

*Идите со мной* - right 
*Пошлите! - *wrong* (Never say so. Only and always - "Пошли!")
Пойдёмте со мной. / идёмте со мной. - *right *
Давайте пойдёмте? - Sounds rather strange. It's better to say "давайте пойдем".


----------



## Благо

большое спасиба, Морж! (J/k - спасибо, but true, I make this same type of mistake a lot).

Thank you also for the идём explanation, now I get it.


----------



## Благо

bjoleniacz said:


> Wow, this is so helpful.  Now, if I wanted to make it polite or plural, would I just add -те to the end?
> 
> Идите со мной.
> Пошлите!
> Пойдёмте со мной. / идёмте со мной.
> Давайте пойдёмте?



You add -те at the end _of imperatives_ to make them plural or (2nd person) polite form. идём is indicative (plus already plural, plus 1st person), so you cannot add -те (but yes, that's the idea).


----------



## bjoleniacz

Благо said:


> You add -те at the end _of imperatives_ to make them plural or (2nd person) polite form. идём is indicative (plus already plural, plus 1st person), so you cannot add -те (but yes, that's the idea).


I think Идёмте is called the incentive form.  It is a softened imperative. I found this out in another post.


----------



## Syline

Давай пойдем and давайте пойдем are imperatives.


----------



## Aphelios

I read a book which said that imperfective imperatives mean some kind of hurry, as if you were impatient for the person to do the said thing. Does it happen with every verb?


----------



## Explorer41

Aphelios said:


> I read a book which said that imperfective imperatives mean some kind of hurry, as if you were impatient for the person to do the said thing. Does it happen with every verb?



I'll try to put it more precisely. If you say to a person "идите" (#1), it means you want him to go. If you say to a person "выйдите" (#2), it means you want him to be outside (of course, it strongly implies you want an action because without any action the person will not be outside). Here both forms are impolite and even rude (at least, without "пожалуйста"). But of course, generally if you ask primarily for a state (as in the #2) it *may be *​more polite (and may be not, as you can see) just because you tell about an excuse for your wish for an action.

I think, the aspect by itself has nothing to do with a hurry.


----------



## Aphelios

Explorer41, thanks for your answer! I'll write _ipsi literis_ what the book says: 

_The imperative, like the verb in general, uses the perfective when referring to a single, defined action. Thus, "open the window!" is normally "откройте окно!". The use of the imperfective here would express exasperated impatience: "Открывайте уже!"._

Well, I know the particle уже has a strong emphasing function, but the book says that the 'impatience' nuance derives from the imperfective aspect. Maybe it has to do with the verb открывать alone?


----------



## Explorer41

The 'impatience' nuance primarily comes from the particle "уже". The difference between the aspects is:
- "откройте окно" - your eventual goal is to have the window opened (for some reason). You ask your interlocutor to do so. When your interlocutor will make "a single, defined action", you'll reach your goal. It's a normal situation;
- "открывайте окно" - you don't tell why do you need your interlocutor to open the window. You just tell him to do so, ie you ask for a process. This exact sentence may be a command (but no part of it says that somebody hurries too much);
- "открывайте уже" - here the particle "уже" gives you an excuse for giving a command -- that is, you hurry. Of course, this excuse may be not sufficient in some situations (I'd say, it's sufficient only when you talk to your friends).

You could as well say "Откройте уже окно, жарко до невозможности!" -- and it will mean you already hurry.


----------



## Aphelios

Спасибо большое Explorer41, всё ясно!


----------



## Icetrance

Syline said:


> Пойдёмте со мной. / идёмте со мной. - *right*



What is the difference between "Пойдёмте and идёмте"? I always wondered this even in the informal form (ты: Иди vs Пойди)  

Here's how I always understood it (and I could be wrong - hence, the asking on here).


Пойди = Go off to/Head off (more like "leave")

Иди = Go

I have a hunch they're very similar in meaning. Could any natives confirm my suspicions?


----------



## Rosett

"Пойдём(те)" conveys an added urge to "идём(те)" which is more flat.


----------



## Awwal12

Icetrance said:


> What is the difference between "Пойдёмте and идёмте"? I always wondered this even in the informal form (ты: Иди vs Пойди)


I think "пойди" is typically followed by verbs of exact purpose ("пойди посмотри, сколько времени на часах"; "пойди к Петровичу и попроси отвёртку" etc.). I cannot imagine logically finished sentences like "пойди домой" ("по(й)ди сюда" is an exception, but it looks just like a short colloquial replacement for подойди сюда).
But incentives are NOT imperatives (cf. pl. идите, пойдите vs. pl. идёмте, пойдёмте, or sing. иди, пойди vs. universal incentive идём, пойдём) and they work differently.


----------



## Vovan

Icetrance said:


> What is the difference between "Пойдёмте and идёмте"?


"Идёмте" is less frequently heard these days than back in the USSR.
You will hear it today in phrases like "Идёмте со мной!" in more or less formal language*** - say, in a hospital:
_--- А вы мне можете показать, где его палата?
--- Конечно! Идёмте со мной! _("со мной" is a bit tautological here, as "идёмте" implies it as it is; but we often allow that)​And you will less likely hear it informally:
_--- Идёмте на парад, друзья!  ===> Пойдёмте на парад, друзья!_​But I should say that "идём(те)" can be more natural when said by a host to their guests as part of a certain party routine (like, moving around the place - to eat in the hall, to smoke in the balcony, etc.):
_--- Идём(те) в зал - плов принесли!_​This can be considered as semi-formal language, I guess.
Probably "said as part of a routine" is _the_ explanation.
​________
*** Compare this formal usage with "Be seated" and "When will you be arriving?" in terms of verb forms used. 
​


Icetrance said:


> I always wondered this even in the informal form (ты: Иди vs Пойди)


*"Пойди!" (= "сходи!")* means "undertake a walk!". The two verbs are not always interchangeable. "Сходи!" implies coming back to the speaker while "пойди!" doesn't care about that.

*"Иди!"* means 1) "take a walk!" (close to "пойди!", "сходи!", but no unexpectedness for the listener) or 2) "keep walking!" or 3) "start walking!", to name just a few meanings that come to mind.

*"Ходи!"* is almost always used in the negative in the meaning "be walking; have walks".

"Не иди!", "не пойди!", "не сходи!" are never used as part of educated language and should be turned into "не ходи!". There can be exceptions with "не иди!" when the negative particle "не" doesn't pertain to the verb ("Не иди так быстро, я не успеваю за тобой!" = "Иди не так быстро, я не успеваю за тобой!"; "не иди!" here doesn't mean "stay!" or "stop!").
Plus, remember that all three can be used in conditionals, without the exclamation mark.


*№1*
_--- Иди в магазин!
--- Что?_
*№2*
_--- Сходи в магазин!
--- Сам сходи!_
*№3*
_--- Пойди/иди в магазин и сделай им выговор за очередной бракованный товар!_
*№4*
_--- Иди (уже́) в магазин (, а то закроется)!
--- Успею, не волнуйся._
*№5*
_--- Идите за мной, я вас проведу к нему в кабинет.
--- Пойдите за мной, я вас проведу к нему в кабинет._
*№6*
_--- Пойди на дискотеку, если тебе скучно!
--- Иди на дискотеку, если тебе скучно!
--- Сходи на дискотеку, если тебе скучно!_
*№7*
_Не ходи за мной по пятам!
Не ходи по ночам одна.
Не иди сегодня в школу!_​


----------



## Q-cumber

> _Не иди сегодня в школу!_



This sentence sounds OK to me.


----------



## Cheburator

Aphelios said:


> Explorer41, thanks for your answer! I'll write _ipsi literis_ what the book says:
> 
> _The imperative, like the verb in general, uses the perfective when referring to a single, defined action. Thus, "open the window!" is normally "откройте окно!". The use of the imperfective here would express exasperated impatience: "Открывайте уже!"._
> 
> Well, I know the particle уже has a strong emphasing function, but the book says that the 'impatience' nuance derives from the imperfective aspect. Maybe it has to do with the verb открывать alone?



"Открывай!" sounds a bit ruder than "Открой!", and if I want to threaten someone I would rather say "Открывай!" (but "Открой" is also possible). It's like someone who thinks he is superior or who has more control over the situation tells you what to do. Or maybe he is just tougher than you (or thinks he is  ):

"А ну быстро открывай дверь! А то хуже будет!" (Open the door, now! You'll be sorry if you don't!)
You can also say in the same phrase "открой", but it will sound a bit less threatening..

And if someone feels desperate, he will never use "Открывай!", but only "Открой":
"Открой дверь, мне страшно!" (Open the door, I'm scared!) Thus, I would say that if someone feels he has less control over the situation, he would use perfective infinitive.

Also, imperfective infinitive may express regular actions, e.g. in instructions or announcements, while perfective infinitive always means a single action.

"Открывай окно после урока" - "(Always) open the window after a lesson"
"Открой окно после урока" - "Open the window after the lesson" (when this lesson is finished, open the window)

It works the same way in the plural (открывайте, откройте)


----------



## Icetrance

@ Vovan! Thank you for all those lovely examples. Much appreciated. 

( I thank all the other participants as well).

I gather from your comments that:

*"Пойди!" = a bit *more direct/urgent/ OR a more "unexpected" command (What? You want me to do that?)

*"Иди!" *= "flatter", more neutral command of telling someone  "to go".

Not that big of a difference, at any rate, between the them.


----------



## Rosett

Icetrance said:


> @ Vovan! Thank you for all those lovely examples. Much appreciated.
> 
> ( I thank all the other participants as well).
> 
> I gather from your comments that:
> 
> *"Пойди!" = a bit *more direct/urgent/ OR a more "unexpected" command (What? You want me to do that?)
> 
> *"Иди!" *= "flatter", more neutral command of telling someone  "to go".
> 
> Not that big of a difference, at any rate, between the them.


"Пойди!" also alludes to a certain destination which may be understood from the context, while "Иди!" mostly assumes that the person should move.


----------



## Vovan

*Icetrance
*
"Иди <...> !" is perceived as valid only when some appropriate context is being shared between the speakers.

If I want a member of my family (or a friend I'm living with, etc. etc.) to go to the shop(s), I won't ever say:
_Иди в магазин!_​This would sound most odd! It's like "leave for the shop(s)!".

On the other hand, "Сходи в магазин!" is OK, it's understandable. Why? Maybe because "сходи" means "go and return", while "иди" doesn't. When we say "сходи в магазин", we mean "Please go to the shop(s), buy something and get back".

You may wonder why we would need "иди в магазин!" in the language.
Well, sometimes the accent is on GOING TO the shop(s), it's the most important thing.

For example, there isn't much time before the shop closes. And we say:
_Иди (уже) в магазин, а то опоздаешь!_​Only "иди" makes sense here!


Another example: a parent tells his/her kid to go to a shop where their acquaintance is a shop-assistant and to tell her/him something, to bring her/him something, whatever:
_Коля, мне нужна твоя помощь! Иди в магазин и передай тетё Наташе билет. Она после работы сразу на концерт идёт/пойдёт. Просила купить ей билет и занести на работу._​
But actually, in this very example "сходи" and "пойди" will also work just fine ("пойди" will be a little less probable than "сходи"). In this example, the main thing is to get to the shop and give the ticket to the family's friend (who is waiting for some of them to come).



Icetrance said:


> *"Пойди!" = a bit *more direct/urgent/ OR a more "unexpected" command (What? You want me to do that?)
> 
> *"Иди!" *= "flatter", more neutral command of telling someone "to go".


If you have some particular contexts, don't hesitate to tell us!
I'm afraid I've confused your understanding in a way...

"Пойди" is not that frequent a word, actually. I guess I use it when advising someone to go to some person to have a (business/serious/frank...) talk:
_Пойди (к кому-то, к кому-то в дом, к кому-то домой, к кому-то на работу...) и поговори (объясни, расскажи...)._​


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> "Иди!" mostly assumes that the person should move.


Yes! I'd even say it means _"Leave (this place)! Move it!"_

Иди = leave; get going
Сходи = go visit (go and return)
Пойди = take a walk


----------



## Cheburator

Vovan said:


> Иди = leave; get going
> Сходи = go visit (go and return)
> Пойди = take a walk


That's not that easy! Because we may say:
Пойди сходи в магазин. (  )
Иди в магазин./ Иди уже в магазин. / Иди давай в магазин. (We might mean that you should go and return, e.g. if we sent you to but some bread)
Пойди-ка ты куда подальше. (instead of Иди-ка ты куда подальше. - a less rude form of "Go away!" / "F... off!")


----------



## Awwal12

Cheburator said:


> That's not that easy! Because we may say:
> Пойди сходи в магазин. (  )
> Иди в магазин./ Иди уже в магазин. / Иди давай в магазин. (We might mean that you should go and return, e.g. if we sent you to but some bread)


Yes, but nevertheless here we are inciting the interlocutor just to start going there, the rest is merely implied. On the other hand, "сходи в магазин" necessarily incorporates the whole act (go, get some necessary result and return).


----------



## Vovan

Cheburator said:


> <...> We may say:
> Пойди сходи в магазин. (  )


_"Поди сходи в магазин в такую метель!"_ looks more promising!


> _в знач._ попробуй, попытай.
> 
> - Надо его уговорить.
> - Поди-ка его уговори!
> 
> поди, что это такое поди


But if you insist, let's just remind our English-speaking readers about _"be going to go"_. And they'll resolve the conundrum in no time!


----------



## Icetrance

Vovan said:


> *Icetrance
> *
> If you have some particular contexts, don't hesitate to tell us!
> I'm afraid I've confused your understanding in a way...
> 
> "Пойди" is not that frequent a word, actually. I guess I use it when advising someone to go to some person to have a (business/serious/frank...) talk:
> _Пойди (к кому-то, к кому-то в дом, к кому-то домой, к кому-то на работу...) и поговори (объясни, расскажи...)._​



You've been of great help; in fact, your explanations have been spot-on!  Much appreciated.

I will admit, however, that I'm still a bit confused as to when "_Поди" _would be more appropriate than_ "Иди."  _I'm trying to get this cleared up.


----------



## Awwal12

Icetrance said:


> I will admit, however, that I'm still a bit confused as to when "_Поди" _would be more appropriate than_ "Иди."  _I'm trying to get this cleared up.


Пойди (and its reduced variant, поди) in its literal meaning (it is also widely used in non-literal meanings, see the dictionaries) is always used with some other information, normally some indication of purpose. It may be other sentence, other clause, just another adjacent perfective infinitive, but you cannot use "пойди" outside of the wider context; it always implies "go somewhere with some purpose".
I should stress that it's about the imperative only; other moods of this verb doesn't have such specific restrictions.
Пойди! 
Пойди домой! 
Пойди в ресторан (> и отпразднуй это событие). 
Пойди отдохни. 
Пойди сходи на дискотеку (!). 
Пойди к Петровичу и возьми у него линейку. 
Its actual use is quite close to сходи, but the latter always contains some purpose in itself ("go - *do something* - return"), and seemingly implies returning back. So, while сходи!  cannot work by itself either (aside from the meaning "go down/get off"), сходи домой!  is already perfectly fine as a finished phrase (go home, do there whatever is needed, return).

Иди, on the other hand, can be summarized as "get going". And when combined with some indication of purpose (which is, of course, also possible with it), it sounds more urgent/insisting/directive.

(A big problem one encounters while alanlyzing these expressions is that their meaning is hugely mood-dependent; even adding a negation already changes everything.)


----------



## Q-cumber

Почему бы тебе просто не пойти домой?


----------



## Awwal12

Q-cumber said:


> Почему бы тебе просто не пойти домой?


We're discussing imperatives here, aren't we?
I've just mentioned that the change of mood may hugely change the general meaning. Twice.


----------



## Rosett

Icetrance said:


> You've been of great help; in fact, your explanations have been spot-on!  Much appreciated.
> 
> I will admit, however, that I'm still a bit confused as to when "_Поди" _would be more appropriate than_ "Иди."  _I'm trying to get this cleared up.


"Поди" is a quite different word, with a much broader meaning than "пойди", although it stems directly from "пойди". While it can be just a colloquial spelling of "пойди", in the most cases it will introduce an incentive for another action ("поди сходи"), surprise ("поди ж ты"), or even distrust ("да поди ты!"), and so on.


----------



## Q-cumber

Awwal12 said:


> We're discussing imperatives here, aren't we?
> I've just mentioned that the change of mood may hugely change the general meaning. Twice.


What about "пойдём домой"? Isn't it an imperative?


----------



## Awwal12

Q-cumber said:


> What about "пойдём домой"? Isn't it an imperative?


Morphologically, it's indicative present/future 1st person plural.


----------



## Q-cumber

Awwal12 said:


> Morphologically, it's indicative present/future 1st person plural.


But the exclamation mark, being added, makes the trick.


----------



## Awwal12

Q-cumber said:


> But the exclamation mark, being added, makes the trick.


You can add an exclamation mark even to a noun (отвёртку!), which, though, doesn't make it a verb in imperative.
This debate is pointless anyway - because the point is that the morphological Russian imperative clearly demonstrates a very specific behaviour regarding the semantics of certain movement verbs.


----------



## Icetrance

Q-cumber said:


> очему бы тебе





Rosett said:


> "Поди" is a quite different word, with a much broader meaning than "пойди", although it stems directly from "пойди". While it can be just a colloquial spelling of "пойди", in the most cases it will introduce an incentive for another action ("поди сходи"), surprise ("поди ж ты"), or even distrust ("да поди ты!"), and so on.



I appreciate everyone's replies. 

That's true that "поди" is usually followed with another imperative.

But you can say both below, right?

_"иди сходи за ними"

"пойди сходи за ними"_

Is the second less urgent-sounding_?_


----------



## Vovan

In a way:
Пойди = why don't you go and...?
Иди = this is what you should do right now (or to solve the problem radically): go...
_Иди к врачу, пока не поздно! Нельзя запускать такие состояния.
Пойди к врачу: может, он что посоветует?
_​So my answer is yes:  "пойди" is milder, less blunt, less direct, doesn't necessarily mean "right away", etc. (But note also that "why don't you..." may be a polite way to say most unpleasant things.)


----------



## Q-cumber

Awwal12 said:


> You can add an exclamation mark even to a noun (отвёртку!), which, though, doesn't make it a verb in imperative.
> This debate is pointless anyway - because the point is that the morphological Russian imperative clearly demonstrates a very specific behaviour regarding the semantics of certain movement verbs.


Still I wouldn't mark "Пойди домой!" with the red cross.


----------



## Awwal12

Q-cumber said:


> Still I wouldn't mark "Пойди домой!" with the red cross.


But I would. Because as a finished expression outside of some wider context it doesn't sound well at all.


Icetrance said:


> _"иди сходи за ними"
> "пойди сходи за ними"_
> Is the second less urgent-sounding_?_


It does sound somewhat milder.


----------



## Vovan

And here's one such wider context:

-- Я не знаю, куда мне теперь идти. На вокзал?
-- Пойди домой! (=Try going home. Why not go home? Go home this time. Go home for a change.) Дай друзьям передышку!
-- Может, к тебе?
-- Домой иди, ко мне уже не успеешь. Иди домой. (=Go home.) 

Cheburator's idea (#25) seems handy as an explanation here.
-- Покажи дневник. Показывай, я сказал!
(Show me your grades. Show them now!)


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> -- Я не знаю, куда мне теперь идти. На вокзал?
> -- Пойди домой! Дай друзьям передышку!


This is fine, sure. Above I've already noted that the further context may be introduced by other sentences as well.


----------



## Rosett

Icetrance said:


> can say both below, right?
> 
> _"иди сходи за ними"
> 
> "пойди сходи за ними"_
> 
> Is the second less urgent-sounding_?_


Yes, you can say it the both ways.
"Иди" incites you to start moving somehow, while "пойди" may indicate also a more specific, directed action.


----------



## Icetrance

Thanks again, everyone!

Your last responses were of extreme help, I must say.

So, in a nutshell: "Иди" is more urgent, more "right now"; whereas "пойди" is more "go and do something" in a less urgent kind-of-way.


----------

